# Brookesville, KY (F) B&T Stunning



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Brooksville, KY | Sis

  




*Sis
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Brooksville, KY *

Large • Young • Female 

    
Sis is a great gal who is great with everyone. Call about her soon, she is house trained and needs to be in a loving home with plenty of room to run outside.

*More about Sis*

Primary colors: Black, Brown or Chocolate • Coat length: Medium 
*Sis's Contact Info*

*Bracken County Animal Shelter*, Brooksville, KY 

606-735-3475
See more pets from Bracken County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Bracken County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Wow. she looks EXACTLY like my 1st GSD Jett...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Listed reads an 'adopted dog' but not sure if thats a typo or if listed was changed to read adopted??? I'll try to make some calls if I can today but if anyone can check on her it would be much appreciated.


----------

